# has anyone ever heard of WNFFB ? and ADS



## lawnmowertech37 (Jan 30, 2010)

these two companys keep callin my mom harrassing her over the phone i did notice this 


http://www.badcreditcards.org/WFNNB_LaneBryant_Avenue.htm


i just wonder if there is anything i can do to put a stop to there calling us at 12 midnight 

i keep telling them my mom is not got no money and they cannot take No for a answer i am loosing my temper at this company and if they do not stop harrassing us here i will have a attorney step in for harrassment charges 
they are missing with the wrong person when they get me involved


i am attaching a comment by someone on the above site 
looks like this company is in ohio 

Complaint:
WFNNB
The address I have for this company is 220 W. Schrock Rd., Westerville, OH 43081.

monday im calling 
OCC 
on them and getting a certified letter sent to them also

they are nothing but ruid people and i mean ruid if you see there phone # 614-212-7553
good luck with handling them 
they do not even show remorse to my mom when she lost my dad her husband last month and yet these people keep harrassing her oh if they only knew i can sue them for all they have and i just might do it

i know there are members on As that live in ohio if you live anywhere close to westerville please do me a favor and confirm this address 
thank you


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jan 30, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> The only people worse than rude people are people that don't pay their bills!



how can she when she is not gettting no income hardly from anywhere


----------



## flimflam (Jan 30, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> The only people worse than rude people are people that don't pay their bills!



lol, you always have funny responses to his rants im surprised his sponsorship hasnt been pulled


----------



## Buckettruckbabe (Feb 17, 2010)

Here are some links that might help you with this Company. They handle mostly retail and chain store credit cards.

http://www.debtconsolidationcare.com/wfnnb.html

Some of the businesses who use WFNNB for their credit

http://www.bessed.com/wfnnb/

You can do the hardship letter route with them, however, if your Mom is as indebted as you say, it may be worth her while to file bankruptcy. I know no one wants to do that, but if she is in a financial situation that has her buried and no way of digging out, that's what it's there for.


----------



## barrys1010 (Mar 7, 2011)

TreeCo said:


> The only people worse than rude people are people that don't pay their bills!


I guess if you’re one of the people that are out of work and unable to pay bills because you want to eat, then that would make you rude. 

People that look down on us and call us rude are nothing more than predators without compassion. I feel for the people being harassed at all hours. Reasonable correspondence is one thing, but to call at midnight should be penalized by law. Just because someone owes you money doesn't mean you own them. Look at all the financial institutions that have been bailed out by the government and given bonuses to themselves are the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2011)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> how can she when she is not gettting no income hardly from anywhere


 
Send them a check for 5 cents each month.


----------



## barrys1010 (Mar 9, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Send them a check for 5 cents each month.


 
The real crime is all the extra fees the companies can tack on. Say you have a minimum payment of $10 and you send a check for 5 cents. You will have a $30 late payment fee, and lets not forget if all these fees put you over your limit. Then you can expect a fee for that too.... I have done everything I can do to eliminate all my cards because I have had dealing with places like Sears (who was really bad at phone calls) who would call me names if I didn't have the money to pay them. I guess you are better off knowing who is calling so you can just ignore the harassing phone calls. To make a long story short, for that $10 missed payment you could be charged an extra $60. That isn't right in my book. The penalty shouldn't exceed the original payment. The only card I have now has a $250 limit and I get charged a great deal of money every year just to have a card that I usually pay off every month, but this doesn’t change what the card lender thinks because I had history. I guess this all started when I say someone’s post saying that people that don’t pay their bills are the most rude. That just ticked me off.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2011)

barrys1010 said:


> The real crime is all the extra fees the companies can tack on. Say you have a minimum payment of $10 and you send a check for 5 cents. You will have a $30 late payment fee, and lets not forget if all these fees put you over your limit. Then you can expect a fee for that too.... I have done everything I can do to eliminate all my cards because I have had dealing with places like Sears (who was really bad at phone calls) who would call me names if I didn't have the money to pay them. I guess you are better off knowing who is calling so you can just ignore the harassing phone calls. To make a long story short, for that $10 missed payment you could be charged an extra $60. That isn't right in my book. The penalty shouldn't exceed the original payment. The only card I have now has a $250 limit and I get charged a great deal of money every year just to have a card that I usually pay off every month, but this doesn’t change what the card lender thinks because I had history. I guess this all started when I say someone’s post saying that people that don’t pay their bills are the most rude. That just ticked me off.


 
Actually, if you told the collection agency that all you could afford is five cents a month ( maybe more like twenty bucks, I just said 5 cents to make a point) they would have no choice but to except it as long as it was true that all you could afford was what you could pay. If you can't pay anything then you should file bankrupt.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2011)

So tell them what you can afford and they will restructure a payment plan based on that... even if its only a nickle. They will most likely accept whatever you can give cause they know if you file chapter 11 they get nothing and given the choice over 5 cents or nothing they will take the nickle. But Yes, the nickle was used just to make a point, you are probably gonna have to send a little more than that.


----------



## wampum (Mar 9, 2011)

The sorry part is ,in an other post in Off Topic, Calvin said his Mom just passed away the other day. I would think sending them a death certificate would stop this. But if I was him I would get legal advise,they may be able to put a lean on the estate.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2011)

wampum said:


> The sorry part is ,in an other post in Off Topic, Calvin said his Mom just passed away the other day. I would think sending them a death certificate would stop this. But if I was him I would get legal advise,they may be able to put a lean on the estate.


 
And maybe some psychological help  What is going on here?


----------



## ronnyb (Mar 12, 2011)

Check out the Fair Debt Collections Act, it will tell you what a collection agency can and can't do, and what you need to do.


----------

